# Healthy Easter Treat ideas?



## buteoridge (Jun 16, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas for healthy treats for my dd's (3 yr old) easter basket? I want to make her one, but don't want to load it with sugary stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know about the alternative treats, but what about tiny trinkets that could fit in an Easter egg? (not too tiny, of course)


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I would do a small chocolate bunny and then put in some toys and such... like bubbles, sidewalk chalk, etc.

You could also fill it with egg-shaped fruits... like grapes and grape tomatoes. Maybe even sugar the grapes to make them look festive?

Fruit leather is always good.

Sun Maid makes these yogurt covered raisins--in both white and chocolate. Very yummy!

Homemade mini muffins wrapped up in pretty celophane/saran wrap.

Maybe a homemade trail mix with Cheerios, raisins, nuts, etc... that you throw in a few Easter colored M&Ms, mini eggs, or Jelly Beans.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh, when I was young, my Grandma made my favorite doll a bed basket... basically sewing a mattress, pillow, and coverlet that fit into a basket. You could always do that... and put a nice doll or stuffed animal in it. Bet she wouldn't even miss the treats.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought dd eggs filled with play-dough.
I also got confetti eggs because she will love to crash them on her Papa's head.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Just Tomatoes makes these freeze dried strawberries that my kids are insane for. They'll be showing up in Easter baskets this year









I usually get dried fruit - mango, papaya, dried cranberries. I might also get some of the sweetened pecans from TJs that my girls are in love with.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

My sister, who is usually a lot more mainstream than I am, announced that she is doing an all-toy Easter basket this year with no candy for her 18-month-old, and that she plans to continue this in future years as her dd gets older. So that's one route you can go -- just don't include food items at all! Coloring books, toy cars, stuffed animals... there are a million small things you can stash in an Easter basket.

One thing I often make up as kind of a special treat for holiday occasions (Easter baskets, Christmas stockings, etc.) is homemade "trail mix". I use Cheerios, raisins, peanuts (once they're eating peanuts), sunflower seeds, dried fruit, and very occasionally something really special like yogurt-covered pretzels. The kids love it. Fruit leather is always good, too, and we'll probably stick some tangerines in their baskets also.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Up until age 3, I generally just put toys, sippy cups and other non food items in my kids baskets. Sometimes I'll put a couple of small cookies or a pack of Gerber fruit juice snacks in.

For my older kids, I give them some candy, but not a ton. I put it in the smaller plastic eggs.


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

We don't put any food items in our Easter baskets either which my Mom thinks is awful! "they look forward to candy" is what she told me, HELLO I have a 2yo and a 9mo I don't think feel candy is a necessity at Easter! You can use inexpensive items like crayons, coloring books, sidewalk chalk, outdoor spring/summer toys.

SJ


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Last year DS was 2 and we filled his eggs with Annie's cheddar bunnies, Annie's graham cracker bunnies, and veggie bootie. None of those are regular staples at our house so he enjoyed them. The rest of his basket was non-food related stuff.

This year he's 3. He's getting one or two organic dark chocolate bars, 2 or 3 organic fruit roll up things from stretch island (Costco is carrying these now...fruitabu is the name. More like a fruit rollup than the actual fruit leather. We just bought some for an egg hunt we hosted last weekend.

He's getting a few little parachute people (20 cents each at the local independent toy store) in his eggs. More cheddar bunnies this year.

His basket will have a few non food goodies like a small kaleidoscope, bubbles and new bubble wands, etc.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
I would do a small chocolate bunny and then put in some toys and such... like bubbles, sidewalk chalk, etc.

That's what I did last year. It was a hit. Unfortunately, the store is sold out of sidewalk chalk and bubbles already. DH and I are going tonight (trip to Disney and illness has put us WAY behind on everything). We'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

In our baskets we will have a back pack, a puzzle, a bracelet, and a paint your own pet dish. We don't put treats in ours.

Last year I did side walk chalk, jump rope, bubbles, and stamps.

Other ideas include those stars that stick to the walls and glow, a flash light, notebook or nature journal...Good luck coming up with something!!


----------

